
Tech recruiting is broken and you’re the problem - nealrs
https://medium.com/@nealrs/tech-recruiting-is-broken-and-youre-the-problem-217fd00779f3#.43soy7kun
======
WalterSear
>How do I know that? Because, at Devpost, we surveyed over 1,700 student
developers at over 80 college hackathons about recruiting. And their answers
showed me that both companies and job hunters are bad at talking about
themselves.

Sounds like students and recruiting firms are the problem then.

~~~
nealrs
Nah, I think it's pretty broadly applicable. I see bad applications from mid
career folks and I see bad job descriptions written by internal recruiters &
managers.

Those answers may come from students, but I think they represent an attitude
at large.

